# Vomiting, etc



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Around 6:30, out of the blue Coya vomited, and has done so about 5 more times. The first 2 times were rather large amounts, consisting of her food, etc. The last 3 have been more like bile/flem. Along with the vomiting she has been shivering off and on, and whining periodically. She hasn't eaten or drank anything since. I tried to force her to drink some water through a squirt water bottle (mean I know but I don't want her to dehydrate) and she wanted nothing at all to do with it. She's laying here now next to us sleeping and is seemingly OK, but I'm just so nervous.

We're in Central MA so we're housebound waiting out the storm. Most places are closed through Sunday so I'm afraid I won't be able to contact her vet till then. 

Do these symptoms sound similar to those of a dog who just has an upset stomach? Or something more? This is her first time acting THIS sick so we are a little freaked.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

This has happened to Ruby in the past when she ate something that didnt agree with her stomach. Just try to keep her hydrated. 
Try boiling some starchy rice and get her to drink rice water. 

We had to bring Ruby to the vet once from this when she ate one of those pig ears. The vet gave her a shot to stop vomiting and hydrated her. I remember her sleeping a lot when not feeling well. 

I'm sure some animal hospitals may be open that you can call tomorrow if she is not doing better. 

Timing sucks with the storm...hope all is well and stay warm.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the quick response! We will keep trying with the water bottle. There is an emergency clinic a few towns away that we plan on contacting in the morning if she isn't better.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

No problem. Since it just started a few hours ago, Coya should be fine until morning if you need to get her to the vet. She probably won't drink much so don't get worried. 

I'm sure she will sleep and don't expect her to go potty much with nothing in her. That may be a good thing with all of the snow anyway. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has just been up through the night being sick....this is down to her eating stick's, so here I am up out of bed 2 hours early and enjoying the forum....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At first I wouldn't try and force her to eat or drink. Let her stomach take a break for a few hours. Then only offer small amounts at a time and see if she holds it down.
If she feels better and tries to wolf down a large amount there is a good chance it will come back up.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

I am happy to report Coya is 90% herself again  She hasn't eaten/drank much today, a little bit here and there, but she is up and about playing, kissing like crazy, and even had a short adventure outdoors to explore the 30 inches of snow that's in the backyard!

I guess I need to remember that just like us, dogs get upset stomachs too. So glad our girl is on the mend!

How's Darcy feeling? Silly dogs and the things they get themselves into!


----------

